# Some of my fish



## Noxious (Feb 11, 2010)

My other hobby. Between my three hobbies; fish, snakes and women I manage to keep my funds fairly low most of the time.

Red Tailed catfish 70cm







Red Scats 30 - 35cm. Kept in full FW.






Spotless clownknife 50cm






Cichla temensis and Cichla monoculus (Peacock bass)


----------



## Noxious (Feb 11, 2010)

Tiger bichir






Australian Lungfish


----------



## stuartandconnie (Feb 11, 2010)

were do u get lungfish ????????


----------



## SLACkra (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow nice fish! You must have some massive tanks. Got any full tank shots?


----------



## Noxious (Feb 11, 2010)

I got the lungfish from a lungfish farm in QLD. Not sure if they sell to the public anymore as I'm pretty sure the company has changed hands.

Have a couple big tanks. 8x3x2.5 and 8x2x2.5 as well as some smaller 5'ers. Building a house at the moment with an even bigger built in pond/tank. Pics to come.


----------



## Noxious (Feb 11, 2010)

sorry forgot the fulltank shot, 8x2 reef tank. Can't get a decent one of the 8x3 due to positioning in the room.


----------



## dottyback (Feb 11, 2010)

very nice collection of monster fish there!


----------



## coz666 (Feb 11, 2010)

lungfish are illegal to keep in qld. and all species must be handed in to the dpi. i had some that were a fraction over 4 ft and had to give them up.


----------



## Noxious (Feb 11, 2010)

Not sure why the lungfish picture came up again instead of the reef tank pic. Ill fix it shortly.

Thanks for the comments guys.

coz666 - must have been heartbreaking giving your lungys up.


----------



## coz666 (Feb 11, 2010)

yep that was 4 yrs ago and i still think of them. i was told they were released into somerset dam so i go out there fishing sometimes and i have caught and released a few but none that i think were mine.


----------



## Noxious (Feb 11, 2010)

I find it strange that they released them back into the wild population. Having been kept in a home aquarium they could have been exposed to pathogens. I hope the authorities screened these fish before releasing them.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 11, 2010)

Unreal fish Noxious, very impressive. 
I am a keen aquarist as well, I keep freshwater natives. 

How big is that Birchir? I've seen a couple in a shop (including an albino) for well over $300 each & only about 10cm tip to tail. 

There's an aquarium shop in Sydney that has a large display tank with big catties etc in it (including a red tail, from memory). They also have things like giant gourami & alligator gar, very impressive. Your setup reminds me of that tank, well done.


----------



## ChrisZhang (Feb 11, 2010)

great tank busters..


----------



## Noxious (Feb 11, 2010)

Tonksy said:


> Unreal fish Noxious, very impressive.
> I am a keen aquarist as well, I keep freshwater natives.
> 
> How big is that Birchir? I've seen a couple in a shop (including an albino) for well over $300 each & only about 10cm tip to tail.
> ...



bichir is ~25cm. I think ive visited the aquarium in Sydney I forget the name, had a big Wallago. I think the owners name is Norm. Cool shop.


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 11, 2010)

*Fish*

Some of my mates fish


----------



## reptilefan95 (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice stuff mate. I know that we occansionally stock Albino Senegal and Senegal birchirs at the shop i work at, Auburn Aquarium ( if anyone knows it) and yes they go for around 250 to 300. At the old shop i worked at my boss had an 18 inch Tiger/Ornate (?) in a tank with a Green Base Chilli Red Aro and a silver aro, as well as a Giant Gourami. Have you ever seen any Occelaris bass for sale, im eager!! Also some Datnoids or Indo Tiger Fish as they are commonly called?


----------



## dottyback (Feb 11, 2010)

You need a FW stingray noxious..


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 11, 2010)

Or an Alligator gar


----------



## ChrisZhang (Feb 11, 2010)

dottyback said:


> You need a FW stingray noxious..


no doubt he probly does


----------



## ChrisZhang (Feb 11, 2010)

reptilefan95 said:


> Nice stuff mate. I know that we occansionally stock Albino Senegal and Senegal birchirs at the shop i work at, Auburn Aquarium ( if anyone knows it) and yes they go for around 250 to 300. At the old shop i worked at my boss had an 18 inch Tiger/Ornate (?) in a tank with a Green Base Chilli Red Aro and a silver aro, as well as a Giant Gourami. Have you ever seen any Occelaris bass for sale, im eager!! Also some Datnoids or Indo Tiger Fish as they are commonly called?


i havent seen a butterfly peacock bass in ages, since i had my pair, and im pretty sure dats go for about 500-800$$$


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Feb 11, 2010)

dottyback said:


> You need a FW stingray noxious..


i saw some motoro stingrays at a pet shop...for 1100 each..


----------



## Noxious (Feb 11, 2010)

reptilefan95 said:


> Nice stuff mate. I know that we occansionally stock Albino Senegal and Senegal birchirs at the shop i work at, Auburn Aquarium ( if anyone knows it) and yes they go for around 250 to 300. At the old shop i worked at my boss had an 18 inch Tiger/Ornate (?) in a tank with a Green Base Chilli Red Aro and a silver aro, as well as a Giant Gourami. Have you ever seen any Occelaris bass for sale, im eager!! Also some Datnoids or Indo Tiger Fish as they are commonly called?



I have visited auburn aquarium before. I was a mad fish nut a few years back, just about visited every aquarium in brisbane, melb and sydney. I have cut down my collection alot lately. Due to work and university commitments, just not enough hours in the day. I have kept a heap of silvers in the past and an Asian green, never got into the high end Asian aros. I always thought for the price I would pay for one i could get myself 5 or 6 other oddballs.

Ornate bichirs and different from the Tiger bichirs, have a look on google. Ornates are very nice fish when young but they tend to wash out a lot with age. I was breeding senegals for 4 years until my big male died and I couldn't seem to get my hands on a viable male.

I haven't seen any occelaris in the flesh in australia, although I have heard they are here.Just get yaself some monocs not too much difference in appearance between ocellaris and monocs.



dottyback said:


> You need a FW stingray noxious..



Rays are next on the list.



Scleropages said:


> Or an Alligator gar



I have kept a heap of spotteds over the years never an alligator. Now that I have the big tank on the way I wouldn't mind some of the really big stuff. Havent seen any small gators for a while.


----------



## Noxious (Feb 11, 2010)

My female Giant gourami. Bit of an old photo fish is around 60cm at the moment


----------



## Noxious (Feb 11, 2010)

Acanthicus adonis


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Feb 11, 2010)

Droooooool they're some nice fish you have there. can we get a pic of the tiger shovel nosed cat? love the andonis plec to how big is it I've heard that with tail fillaments they can get over 75cms long. I've had alot of tanks in the past now i only have a 40l tank that i breed cherry shrimp in. I wish i never got rid of my senagelese birchir, spotted bushfish and breeding pair of Uaroo. one day ill get some big tanks again


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 12, 2010)

Noxious said:


> bichir is ~25cm. I think ive visited the aquarium in Sydney I forget the name, had a big Wallago. I think the owners name is Norm. Cool shop.


It's in Campsie, I think it's called Riverside Aquariums. Very unassuming shopfront, but whoa-mumma, they've got some unreal fish in there. Last time I was there they had some small alligator gar, can't remember the price, but from memory, I nearly fell over when I saw it. 



reptilefan95 said:


> Nice stuff mate. I know that we occansionally stock Albino Senegal and Senegal birchirs at the shop i work at, Auburn Aquarium ( if anyone knows it) and yes they go for around 250 to 300.


Yep, that was the place I was referring to (where I normally go for my natives). I thought they were a bit more exe than that? Or have the prices dropped? When are you guys going to get me a large sleepy cod to buy? haha


----------



## Noxious (Feb 12, 2010)

fluffieherper said:


> Droooooool they're some nice fish you have there. can we get a pic of the tiger shovel nosed cat? love the andonis plec to how big is it I've heard that with tail fillaments they can get over 75cms long. I've had alot of tanks in the past now i only have a 40l tank that i breed cherry shrimp in. I wish i never got rid of my senagelese birchir, spotted bushfish and breeding pair of Uaroo. one day ill get some big tanks again



Over the years i've gone through phases. I have had anywhere from 1 to 30 fish tanks going at one time, as well as my herps. I have 4 running at the moment and that is a nice medium for me. Adonis pleco pic is an old one, grown a lot since then. About 35cm now. 

I need to get a new digi cam. The batteries leaked into my last one and destroyed it.



Tonksy said:


> It's in Campsie, I think it's called Riverside Aquariums. Very unassuming shopfront, but whoa-mumma, they've got some unreal fish in there. Last time I was there they had some small alligator gar, can't remember the price, but from memory, I nearly fell over when I saw it.
> 
> 
> Yep, that was the place I was referring to (where I normally go for my natives). I thought they were a bit more exe than that? Or have the prices dropped? When are you guys going to get me a large sleepy cod to buy? haha



That's the one! Was really starting to annoy, not being able to remember the name. Prices are always a bit more expensive at fish shops rather than buying privately, although if your going private you need to know the right people.

Sleep cod are an interesting native. I worked at a fish store when I was younger we had one living in the sump that we didn't find until it was about 40cm. Lived in total darkness and only fed off any small fish that somehow made their way into the sump.


----------



## Noxious (Feb 12, 2010)

some more pics, some of the fish i still have some are older pics. Some interesting fish amongst them.

Bay snook. P splendida.






Young Spotted gar






Delhezi bichir






Ornate bichir


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 12, 2010)

Noxious said:


> Sleepy cod are an interesting native. I worked at a fish store when I was younger we had one living in the sump that we didn't find until it was about 40cm. Lived in total darkness and only fed off any small fish that somehow made their way into the sump.


 
haha, yeah, I do love my Aus predatory fish. Wow, that one you had in the shop was pretty hardy, must have been losing a few smaller fish for it to get to 40cm in there! Would love one that size. I've got a few different gudgeon at the moment, the snakehead gudgeon (25-30cm) & purple spot gudgeon are pretty keen on their feeder fish. I used to have a sleepy cod about 25cm, he was a ripper. When he'd hunt the feeders, he'd change colour from a uniform brown/grey to a dark grey belly & a sandy, almost white back, & slowly, slowly stalk the feeder fish until in range, then BAM. He rarely missed, a great hunter. 

Love that spotted gar, how big is it? Love the mouth on those things, so crocodilian. Have you seen how large the alligator gar can get? To steal a line from JAWS, "You're gonna need a bigger tank" haha 

What do you feed the birchir?


----------



## Noxious (Feb 12, 2010)

Im aware how big gator gars get. New house is equipped with a large pond/tank. Will have pics when it's all done in the next 12 months.

Bichirs get a mixture of sinking carnivore pellets, chopped prawn and whitebait.

Gar was about 10cm in that pic. 50cm + now owned by a friend.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Feb 12, 2010)

I do know that we had some Fresh water Stingrays about 4 (?) years back at Auburn, they went for 2000 grand for two. 

Ive seen pictures of Occelaris adults and Fry who are owned by one of my customers, needless to say he isnt too keen on spilling names around though, i wonder why? About 12 months ago i saw some Spotted Gars for sale at St George Aquarium, pretty nice. 

Im now more into smaller stuff though, nano tanks and dwarfs, my latest craze is probably Electric Blue Rams, new to the market and look CRAZY. Im also keen on trying to setup a FOWLR tank for a pair of Dendrochirus Brachypterus (fuzzy dwarf lionfish). 
Id love to see some more pictures of your fish mate, they amaze me!!


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Noxious, awesome fish mate!

Whats that in the background of the first RTC photo? Tiger Shovelnose by any chance? Got some pics of him?


----------



## Noxious (Feb 12, 2010)

Like I said before. Depends on who you know with all the rare bits. Shops tend to be more expensive than privately due to shops needing to pay the bills, which I can fully appreciate.

Asian green arowana






senegal bichirs (breeding pair) male in the front of pic






senegal fry - notice the external gills still present in very young fish






tsn 2x ~60cm


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 12, 2010)

More nice fish there Noxious, love those last catties



reptilefan95 said:


> I do know that we had some Fresh water Stingrays about 4 (?) years back at Auburn, they went for 2000 grand for two.


I remember them. And I took a photo of them. And here they are.....(phone pic, poor quality)


----------



## Noxious (Feb 13, 2010)

cute little rays


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 14, 2010)

Some nice fish. Would love to get a RTC or TSN but haven't got the room. At the moment the biggest I have is a 8 year old Giant Gourami.

Noxious - Are you breeding the Senegal bichirs? They go for upwards of $200 here for fairly small ones.


----------



## Pythonking (Feb 14, 2010)

very nice nox, you have got to wonder about lungfish. If the regulations have changed in the last couple years why?? if you go up to somerset, wivenhoe or the upper reaches of the brisbane river they are everywhere, in the late afternoon you can literally see hundreds of them surface.


----------



## Noxious (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes I was breeding the senegals for a few years. Raised over 500 young.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey nice photo Sock Puppet, next time your in ill have to say hello, im the lanky looking teenager XD


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 14, 2010)

mate those fish are absoloutley awesome ! u r extremely lucky


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 15, 2010)

reptilefan95 said:


> Hey nice photo Sock Puppet, next time your in ill have to say hello, im the lanky looking teenager XD


Yeah no worries mate, I'm due to drop in anyway & grab some of those feeder koi for my gudgeon.


----------



## thals (Feb 15, 2010)

Awesome fish Mr Noxious  Am quite a sucker for the larger catties, though I would more than love to get my hands on a fire eel, stunning creatures! But whilst I gots no moneys & their relative rarity in Oz, I continue to pine away lol. One day, one day


----------



## reptilefan95 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Yeah no worries mate, I'm due to drop in anyway & grab some of those feeder koi for my gudgeon.


 

nice mate, most people dont know that we are open till 8 30 on thursdays so most people drop by after work, what sort of gudeon? a snakehead?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 15, 2010)

reptilefan95 said:


> nice mate, most people dont know that we are open till 8 30 on thursdays so most people drop by after work, what sort of gudeon? a snakehead?


Yep, 2x snakehead gudgeon, & a purple spotted gudgeon. Also got Empire Gudgeon, although lost a nice big male recently. No one has any EGs with any size to them, they're all too small & would get eaten in my tank. If you hear of any sleepy cod 10cm+ come up, let us know 

Hey Noxious, after the earlier posts I was inspired to go to Riverside Aquarium on the weekend & check out what they have. They have a couple of alligator gar, green arowana, red tail cats for sale, had one stingray (same as the pic I posted earlier) & a few other cats hard to find. I know you're in WA, but if you were keen, they may be able to organise shipping etc, maybe.


----------



## Noxious (Feb 16, 2010)

Bamboo sharks. Grew these guys to about 30" before selling them onto a guy with a large indoor SW pond.

















another of the tiger bichir


----------



## Noxious (Feb 16, 2010)

VERY rare

esox pike


----------



## Noxious (Feb 16, 2010)

electric catfish


----------



## Noxious (Feb 16, 2010)

undulated moray eel


----------



## kupper (Feb 16, 2010)

Any pike cichlids noxious?


----------



## ChrisZhang (Feb 16, 2010)

Noxious, got any flowerhorns? 
this is my pair 
[video=youtube;e_kDB0qPVtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_kDB0qPVtA[/video]


----------



## Noxious (Feb 16, 2010)

kupper said:


> Any pike cichlids noxious?



I used to have a pair of saxatalis. Never had any of the rarer species.


----------



## Noxious (Feb 16, 2010)

ChrisZhang said:


> Noxious, got any flowerhorns?
> this is my pair
> YouTube- ZZ malau flowerhorn swimming with his girlfriend



Never been a fan of hybrid fish. I can see the appeal to people though, some of the colours are unreal.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 16, 2010)

ChrisZhang said:


> Noxious, got any flowerhorns?
> this is my pair
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_kDB0qPVtA



He's got a nice kok. Looks a bit washed out though (might just be the camera). I can't keep up with all the different types of FH although do see some nice ones around


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Feb 17, 2010)

Noxious said:


> electric catfish


Very impressive, M.electricus? i didn't think i'd ever hear of them in Aus. Was/is it yours? how big is it now? The pike is nice too they are a big fish( tankbuster) how big did it get? Have you ever had pike live-bearers B.belizanus(Piketop minnow)


----------



## cridon96 (Feb 17, 2010)

Everyones fish look amazing. I have recently been thinking of getting back into keeping fish again.

Previously have kept many different species from community tropical tanks to a Mangrove Jack that i grew from about 5cm to over 2ft (will search for some pics). I am now however facing the hard choice of what to buy now as i loved the mangrove jack and his agressive nature but realy dont know how to top that.

Am looking at something that will start small but can potentialy get to a reasonable size over time (renting again for the next year so cant do another custom tank till i buy a house).

Would love anyones help or advice.

PS sorry to hijack your post


----------



## reptilefan95 (Feb 17, 2010)

Keep the photos coming guys this stuff is amazing!!

Noxious do you think you could post some pictures of the SW tank (s) and the filtration your using, im guessing you have a few sumps going with the amount of bioload in those tanks!


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 17, 2010)

Sweet fish guys, i was breeding discus and assorted bristlenose but cleared most of it out to make way for more reptiles. I still have a dozen plus albino gibb's left Up 20cm that i am still selling or trading? if any one keen pm me


----------



## Noxious (Feb 17, 2010)

fluffieherper said:


> Very impressive, M.electricus? i didn't think i'd ever hear of them in Aus. Was/is it yours? how big is it now? The pike is nice too they are a big fish( tankbuster) how big did it get? Have you ever had pike live-bearers B.belizanus(Piketop minnow)



Currently about 14" and 5 years old. All the literature says they get to 36". I have never seen one anywhere near that size, in the flesh or even on the web. Most people I have spoken to have got them to 12 - 16" max. Yes it is M electricus, I think M microstoma may get larger. Never kept pike live-bearers.



cridon96 said:


> Everyones fish look amazing. I have recently been thinking of getting back into keeping fish again.
> 
> Previously have kept many different species from community tropical tanks to a Mangrove Jack that i grew from about 5cm to over 2ft (will search for some pics). I am now however facing the hard choice of what to buy now as i loved the mangrove jack and his agressive nature but realy dont know how to top that.
> 
> ...



Mangrove jacks are great fish. If you like the temprament of the Jack go a peacock bass. Veracious feeders with alot of personality once they get some size. There are Monocs readily available, and some Temensis around from time to time now. I'd probably recommened the monocs for a first time pbass keeper as they are cheaper and more manageable as they grow. 



reptilefan95 said:


> Keep the photos coming guys this stuff is amazing!!
> 
> Noxious do you think you could post some pictures of the SW tank (s) and the filtration your using, im guessing you have a few sumps going with the amount of bioload in those tanks!



Post a pic of my reef tank when I get home. My reef tank suprisingly doesnt have a sump on it. Just two large protein skimmers that are directly hooked up to the tank with a massive amount of live rock, I lost count of kgs, and thankfully dollars spent.


----------



## kupper (Feb 18, 2010)

ChrisZhang said:


> Noxious, got any flowerhorns?
> this is my pair
> YouTube- ZZ malau flowerhorn swimming with his girlfriend



I thought that was your brothers fish ?


----------



## miss2 (Feb 18, 2010)

super jealous of your giant gourami! i used to have one - he was about 11 years when i gave him away so sad but i couldnt afford a tank to suit his needs at the time.
i later found out he got hole in the head and died due to poor living conditions...NOT HAPPY!!! havent seen one for sale in years!!


----------



## toximac (Feb 18, 2010)

ChrisZhang said:


> Noxious, got any flowerhorns?
> this is my pair
> YouTube- ZZ malau flowerhorn swimming with his girlfriend


OMG, is he really smart? I feel like getting a needle, thats insane.




miss2 said:


> super jealous of your giant gourami!
> i later found out he got hole in the head and died due to poor living conditions...NOT HAPPY!


ROFL LMAO LOL OMG 

This is my fish.. its so hot






I feed him fish flakes and he was 5 bucs, names charkill cause he kills other fish and he's all charcolish lol


----------



## wasgij (Feb 19, 2010)

some very cool looking fish there. what kind of predatory fish can we get here in aus? i know theres saratogas and gars and stuff but what else. can we get anything with a nice set of teeth? lol


----------



## Noxious (Feb 19, 2010)

wasgij said:


> some very cool looking fish there. what kind of predatory fish can we get here in aus? i know theres saratogas and gars and stuff but what else. can we get anything with a nice set of teeth? lol



I assume you are talking about Asutralian natives as I live in Aus.

Some cool aussie natives to check out if you like predators are; Murray cod, mangrove jack, mouth almighty, barra, Sawfish, some grunter species and sleepy cod.


----------



## Tsubakai (Feb 19, 2010)

miss2 said:


> super jealous of your giant gourami! i used to have one - he was about 11 years when i gave him away so sad but i couldnt afford a tank to suit his needs at the time.
> i later found out he got hole in the head and died due to poor living conditions...NOT HAPPY!!! havent seen one for sale in years!!



There are plenty of GG's around if you ask around. Many LFS won't get them in unless they have a definite buyer as they can grow fairly quickly and don't get along with each other so often need to be in a tank on their own (which decreases the amount of stock the store can carry) I have two (a pink and a normal) and love having them although the normal is a pain with feeding as he goes on hunger strikes when he gets bored and wants a new food.


----------



## toximac (Feb 19, 2010)

wasgij said:


> some very cool looking fish there. what kind of predatory fish can we get here in aus? i know theres saratogas and gars and stuff but what else. can we get anything with a nice set of teeth? lol


Yeah most gold fish that are black and stuff are kinda predatory, just depends what colours you put with them, and Beta (siamese fighting fish) fight, lock jaws, and wrestle each other into the pebbles, quite fun to watch, although illegal, whoops lol


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 19, 2010)

wow these are some awesomely impressive fishies!! id love to see their setups, some of these guys are massive!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 19, 2010)

wasgij said:


> some very cool looking fish there. what kind of predatory fish can we get here in aus? i know theres saratogas and gars and stuff but what else. can we get anything with a nice set of teeth? lol


 
Gday wasgij, 
If you want a predatory native with teeth, you probably can't go past a mangrove jack. 

Otherwise, you can get things like snakehead gudgeon or sleepy cod. My snakeheads smash feeder fish, & my old sleepy was the best hunting fish I had. He'd change colour when he was hunting, from a uniform dark grey to an almost white back. Great fish to watch.

Snakehead Gudgeon








Sleepy cod




Sleepy cod hunting


----------



## wasgij (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks guys, also whats the deal with arowanas and gars and all those other foreign stuff, can they be kept here?


----------



## Justdriftnby (Feb 19, 2010)

some great fish here, fantastic photos, Just before I got married many years ago, I had a 6 X 3 X3 tank and all I kept was a sarratoga, some barra, an eel , a plec, a gibbicept and a blue eye penac (sorry spelt wrong I know and he was my pride and joy), I spent hours upon hours watching them, the barras get a hunting stripe when they go into feeding mode, I wish I could get it all back.


----------



## morgs202 (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow! That tiger birchir is awsome! Theyre so hard to get in QLD though. Also, was that a shovel nose cat I saw behind the red tail?


----------



## Noxious (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

Yes it is a shovelnose catfish. Funny you say they are hard to get in QLD. Most of my fish have been shipped to me from either NSW and QLD the fish capitols of Australia.


----------

